# Hemostatic Gauze



## tricam (Jan 17, 2005)

One of gals (wanda) on Lightfighter posted this.  A new product on the market from ActCel.  (No afilliation)

"ActCel hemostatic gauze, created from regenerated cellulose, is an effective, patented hemostatic agent. Upon contact with blood, ActCel gauze instantly converts to a collagen like gel which expands to cause direct pressure on blood vessels and control bleeding. Hemostatic Gauze is water-soluble and the gel can be removed easily when water, saline or hydrogen peroxide is applied. "

It looks very cool.  I called from some samples and intend to give them a spin here in the ED.

best,
eric


----------



## Summit (Jan 17, 2005)

Where can I get some of that for my backcountry medkit?


----------



## Summit (Jan 24, 2005)

Everything I can find about those makes them look very cool like they will cut down on time to stop bleeding and require less bandaging (important for wilderness limited space kits).


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 24, 2005)

Is there a web site that it can be ordered from? where can I find info on it?


----------



## Summit (Jan 24, 2005)

www.actcel.com

unfortunately has to be bought by the box $120/box 2x2 $240/box 4x4
box has 20. shelf life 4 years.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 13, 2005)

EMP sells a product like that www.buyemp.com


----------



## Summit (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Feb 13 2005, 11:57 AM
> * EMP sells a product like that www.buyemp.com *


 If you are thinking of TraumaDEX, it isn't like the gauze.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Feb 13, 2005)

no, its a gauze, not a powder, glycerine based


----------

